# UML Diagramme zeichnen



## DBGTMaster (29. Jan 2007)

Hallo,

bin schon seit längerem auf der suche nach einem Programm, mit dem ich UML Diagramme zeichnen kann.

Jemand eine Idee?


----------



## SnooP (29. Jan 2007)

Das hatten wir doch schonmal?  ... - heute ging's doch grad erst um das Erstellen von Diagrammen aus vorhandenen Klassen... 

wie auch dort: es gibt z.B. Omondo, MyEclipse (glaub nur Klassendiagramme?) oder Together für Eclipse... - Omondo ist dabei kostenlos - bei den anderen gibts nur Trials.

Dazu noch: Fujaba und nur fürs reine Zeichnen eignet sich hervorragend (naja... etwas übertrieben) Visio - das ist für Studenten zumeist sogar kostenlos zu haben...


----------



## Christian Ullenboom (28. Mrz 2007)

Wenn's nicht auf Eclipse-Basis sein soll, ist auch das UML-Tool von NetBeans einen Blick wert: http://uml.netbeans.org/. Erste Versionen davon gibt es auch für die kommende 6er Version.


----------



## Caffè Latte (29. Mrz 2007)

Hi,

für die, die mit Linux arbeiten, kann ich Umbrello sehr empfehlen. Das erzeigt aus den Diagrammen Code und aus vorhandenem Code Diagramme. Läuft halt nur nicht innerhalb einer IDE.

Link: http://uml.sourceforge.net/index.php


----------

